

Twitter's Ben Cherry's response to Hashbangs (or hash-bashing) - eapen
http://www.adequatelygood.com/2011/2/Thoughts-on-the-Hashbang

======
jmatthews
I've been faced with a similar design choice on my current project and it's
not as simple as "adding a layer" or progressively developing.

If you plan to implement what is more traditionally a native app rather than a
typical website then your javascript use gets heavy enough that #! fragments
become necessary.

Especially on app engine as you have no ability to write to a non-db file.

